# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ushqimi i bebeve pas 6 muajsh

## ela11

ju lutem me ndihmoni me eksperiencat tuaj ,,vajza mu be 6 muaj car ushime ti filloj si fillim dhe oraret ju lutem 
po kur i kini bere vaksinen car i beni per temperaturen me gjithe keto vaksina i semurin femijet

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ela, kam nje keshille per ty. Te gjitha pyetjet qe ke , shkruaji ne nje leter. Pastaj merr gocen edhe shko tek pediatri edhe pyete per gjithshka qe te shqeteson. Nuk eshte forumi per pyetje kaq serioze sa te tuat. Une mund te te jap keshilla tere diten, keshilla qe besoj te te vlejne, por perseri, duhet mendimi i mjekut, se fundja ai eshte eksperti dhe si ekspert mban pergjigjesi per keshillat e dhena. 

Ta kesh me jete gocen!  :Lulja3:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mire ka korazoni ela...saper eksperiencen time, un vajzes u mundova ti jepja ato frutat/perimet etje qe jan te tretura....ne fillim i jep njecike sa te marrin "shijen" por femija ime nuk i pelqen fare ato te treturat...so vetem qumesht i kam dhen ne ate moshe....saper temperature, mbaj mend qe ne ate moshe vajza gjithemone merrte temperature kur i benin vaksinat dhe perdornim nje acitominofen qe ishte supository...gjysmen e saj, duhet te shkoj te pyesesh doktoresh sa ml ti japesh...ne i jepnim supository sepse cdo medikim e villte kur ja jepnim orally

----------


## PINK

Sado mos dish ne kete fushe, psh dhe une nuk dija, por tani jam bere doktoreshe pa diploma. E cbej? Kur shkoj te doc I hap veshet mire-e ne fund kur thote ke ndonje pyetje? E Bombardoj pastaj  :buzeqeshje: . Mbase ti nuk di English ? Hajde se po te ndihmojme. Per temp jepi motrin apo Tylenol. Po shiko te marresh per moshen e duhur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ela11

a moj mikeshat e mia e di qe ju lodh me pyetje po gjej qetesine me ju
ketu doktoresha thote po si vajti temperatura 38 e gjysem mos i jep ilac po ajo digjet si fure me 38,jane ca sirjo dhe pergatiti me qumshin tend me thote po une nuk kam shum qumesht dhe se  ngop shume me ngrihet naten ,,une ju pyes juve qe kini femije se kini eksperience se une e kam femijen e pare pa ta kisha te dytin nuk doja,,ja shume nena ketu me pyesin per shtatzanine dhe i ndihmoj me aq sa di se e kalova vete ,,kurse per bebushin tani nuk kam shume eksperience dhe jam me merak faleminderit me car me ndihmoni

----------


## MI CORAZON

> a moj mikeshat e mia e di qe ju lodh me pyetje po gjej qetesine me ju
> ketu doktoresha thote po si vajti temperatura 38 e gjysem mos i jep ilac po ajo digjet si fure me 38,jane ca sirjo dhe pergatiti me qumsin ten me thote po une nuk kam shum qumesh dhe se  ngop shume me ngrihet naten ,,une ju pyes juve qe kini femije se kini eksperience se une e kam femijen e pare pa ta kisha te dytin nuk doja,,ja shume nena ketu me pyesin per shtatzanine dhe i ndihmoj me aq sa di se e kalova vete ,,kurse per bebushin tani nuk kam shume eksperience dhe jam me merak faleminderit me car me ndihmoni


Ela, ne c'shtet jeton?

----------


## Blerim R

Nuk te propozoj te degjosh askend, ideja me e mire eshte qe te kontaktosh me mjekun ai e di me se miri dhe eshte me e sigurt !

----------


## Marya

vajza ime kur beri vaksinat pati vetem nje here temp mbi 38 , por megjithese nuk kishte temp  pas vaksinave i jepja sepse e shikoja se grindeshe me teper se zakonisht
 i jepja paracetamol  ne supozitor  :perqeshje: per femije sipas peshesh qe ka femija, c'do farmacist ta thote sa duhet dhe jepet pa recete.
ndersa receta ushqimesh gjen gjithandej , tek pediatri ne internet ,  une shkoja neper dyqane ku kishte ushqime per femije dhe shikoja cpermbanin ato ushqimet e gateshme te shiteshin atje   per femije sipas moshesh, 6 MUAJSHE, 7, 8  dhe i beja vete ne shtepi


goces i jap ne mengjes qumeshtin, mbas dy oresh  molebi, nga ora 12  gjellen e saj , nga ora 3 prap qumesht, nga ora 5  kose me fruta, dhe para se te fleje qumesht
gjate dites leng frutash dhe uje  me luge se me biberon nuk pi

----------


## PINK

Kjo eshte ne USA me duket. Sjep njeri paracatamol ketej . Tylenol per bebe jepi ose motrin. Personalisht kam perdorur motrin se ka me shume efekt. Si kohe. Ja jep cdo 6 ore.

----------


## ganimet

Ela 11 paq femiun me shendet e me jet te gjat,fat dhe gjith te mirat e kesaj bote.
Nji kshill po te jap si motres,qe mos te shqetsohesh shum per femijen tuaj ,nga se mund te ndikosh negativisht ne rritjen e femiut tuaj.,prandaj te keshilloj qe te konsultohesh me mjekun,sa me shum qe esht e mundur,sepse nji doze e pa vend mund te ndikoj negativisht ne rritjene femijes suaj.
Mos rri pa barin kunder temperatures ne as nji rast,ate qe i pershtatet moshes se femijes tuaj.Ushqimi...ushqeje me ate qe duket se femija ka shije per te.
Une ta them nga eksperienca,ku mundohesha ta ushqeja me artikuj me te shtrenjet ,por pa rezulate.Kom 5 femij dhe njeri nga ta esht rritur me qumeshtin me te lire,nga se tjerat ushqime si duronte organizmi i saj.Duke provuar lloj lloj  ushqimesh gati sa edhe e humba femijen,meq organizmi i saj s /kerkonte as gje veq qumshtit te dyqaneve.
Nji femiun e madh pas gjasht muajsh fillum ti ipnim ate ushqim qe pregadisnim per vete....me beso kure beri 12 muaj peshonte 14 kg.Pra si keshill ushqe femiun qfar ai don dhe ate qe ka shije per te.

----------


## ela11

une  jetoj ne sprigfield ne missuri

----------


## broken_smile

paracetamoli dhe tylenol jane e njejta gje. 

ela11, te keshilloj te konsultohesh gjithmone me mjekun pediater, sidomos kur behet fjale per femijet.

----------


## ela11

shume  faleminderit po tani vajzes i ra temperatura prap ilaci popullor e beri efektin,,,,ketu ne amerike i bejne 8 vaksina pernjeresh cudi ne kur kemi qene bebe nuk na benin kaq shume dhe me te forte ishim,,,,,,,i vura ne kembe nisteshte me kos te ftohte te trashe ja perzjeva ne nje garze dhe ja vura si komprese ja lashe nje ore i dhashe dhe tylenol,,,,ilacet tona popullore jane te mira
tani ushqimin e kam problem sa tja filloj javes tjeter prandaj me ndihmoni me ndonje faqe ne internet
falenderoj aniden qe me tha per kete kompresen qe i vura ne kembe prap shqiptaret te ndihmojne

----------


## Enii

meqe jemi tek gjilperat ... nga se kam lexuar ne internet femijeve u bejne shume gjilpera , qe kane dhe efekte anesore .. por ajo qe me merakos jan ato gjilpera qe permbajne akoma thimerosal (merkur) .. qe jane dy per momentin ... hepatitis B , dhe influenza ... ja keni bere femijeve kto dy gjilpera ju? 
po mendoja ti skip .. sidomos te paren qe ktu ku jam une ja benkan femijeve te sapolindur ...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Eni efektet anesore jan shume te rralla dhe me shume rekomandojn tia besh sesa mos tia besh dhe te rezikosh shendetin e femijes...un ja bera....cdo gje thon pothuajse qe mund te te bej efekt...edhe epidural, pshm kur po m thonin cfare mund te me ndodhi para se ta merrja epidural po panokohesha, por prap e bera  :perqeshje:

----------


## Enii

ashtu eshte e megjithate ne internet lexon qindra artikuj ku prinderit hedhin ne gjyq kompanite farmaceutike qe i prodhojne keto gjilperat , per shkak se shume femije me raste autizmi i kane lidhur me faktin qe kane ndryshuar sjellje fill pas marrjes se ketyre gjilperave ... but anyways u always hope for the best ...

----------


## mia@

Te gjitha perimet jepja femijes.  Zieji shume dhe shtypi me luge. Vetem se nje nga nje perimet e frutat. Jepi disa dite kohe femijes te mesohet me nje shije te re. Ka femije qe jane shume tekanjoz ne te ngrene gjate vitit te pare. Per vete skam pat probleme. Me hanin gjithcka u jepja. Ketu ka plot dhe te gatshme. Kryesisht keto te gatshmet i kam perdorur kur isha larg shtepise. Ose psh mishin, pulen apo karotat ua kam blere ne kavanoze. Sipas moshes pastaj mund tja japesh perime ne copa te vogla dhe jo te shtypura. Pas muajit te 8 mund ta besh kete.  Sa per temp ketu te rekomandojne tu japesh tylenol pasi ben vaksinen. E qeteson femijen.

----------


## dardajan

> ju lutem me ndihmoni me eksperiencat tuaj ,,vajza mu be 6 muaj car ushime ti filloj si fillim dhe oraret ju lutem 
> po kur i kini bere vaksinen car i beni per temperaturen me gjithe keto vaksina i semurin femijet


Per  problemet  mjeksore qe  mund  te  kete  femija drejtohu  tek  pediatri, dhe  ajo  qe  te  ka  then  pediatri qe  te  mos  perdoresh  asgje  per  temperaturen deri  ne  38°  eshte  shum  e  drejte  biles  uno  do  ta  keshilloja  deri  ne  39°  te  mos  i  japesh  asgje. Temperatura  nuk  eshte  semundje, ulja  e  temperatures  nuk  e  sheron  femijen,  perkundrazi  ne  temp  40° te  gjitha  bakterjet  ngordhin. Temperatura  eshte  nje  ilaç  nje  mjet  qe  perdor  organizmi  yne  kunder semundjes  prandaj  mos  u  shqeteso  nesa  ka  temperatur  biles  deri  39,5°-40° nuk  eshte  per  tu  alarmuar. Per  te  ulur  temperaturen mbaj  gjithmon  ne  shtepi  nje  pako  me  suposta  150-200mg  qe  futen  nga  poshte  ne  anus. Keto  suposta  nese  nuk  e  ke  degjuar  kete  fjale  jane  si  tip sapuni  ne  formen  e  nje  thane,  biles  ka  nga  ato  qe  jo  vetem  ulin  temperaturen  por  luftojne edhe  ndonje  problem  infiamator  fillestar. Keto  suposta  jepen  tek  femijet  nga  poshte  ne  menyr  qe  te  mos demtojne  stomakun  me  ilace. Por  edhe  ky  suposti  nga  poshte  demton  pak  floren  intestinale,  prandaj  per  kete  i  jepet  femijes  fermenti  latici. Emrat  nuk  mund  ti  them  sepse  ne  shtete  te  ndryshme  ilace  te  njejta  kane  emra  te  ndryshme.
Per  vaksinat  mund  te  them  qe  mos ti  besh  vaksinen  nese  femija  ka  temperature  apo  ndonje  problem  tjeter  shendetsor,  si  psh  alergji. Nese  femija  eshte  alergjik  ne  fillim  duhet  bere  testi  kunder  alergjise  qe  percaktoin  nese  tek  ai  femije vasinat  bejn  apo  nuk  bejne  demtime.
Prandaj  per cdo  problem  para  se  ti  besh  vaksinen  konsultou  me  konsultoren  ku  ben  vaksinat  duke  i  shprehur  shqetsimin  tend.

Per  ushqimin  nuk  eshte  nevoja  te  shkosh  gjithmon  tek  mjeku,  keshilla  per  ushqimin  mund  te  japin  edhe  ata  qe  kane  kaluar  para  jush  kete  fase.

Per  ushqimin  po  te  jap  dy  menyra

1- Menyra  e  pare  eshte  e  thjeshte meqe  jeton  jashte Shqiperise  por  tani  ka  edhe  ne  Shqiperi,  shko  ne  nje  supermerkat  gjej  koridorin  ku  shkruuhet  ushqim  per femij  dhe  aty  do  gjesh  ushqime  te  gatshme  per  femijet  e cdo  moshe,  dhe  te cdo  lloji. Kjo  eshte  menyra  me e  thjeshte  por  qe  kushton  pak  nga  ana  ekonomike,  dhe  megjithse  ushqimet  jane  cilesore  per menyren  e jeteses  bashkekohore,  ato  nuk  jane  natyrale, dhe  jane  te  mbushura  me  Estrogjene,  qe  jane  hormone  feminile. Pastaj  ka edhe  shum  koservante  apo  soluzione  te  tjera  kimike  qe  mbingarkojne  organet  e  pastrimit  si  melcia, veshkat, etj.

2-Menyra  e dyte eshte  qe  ti  pregatisesh  vete.
Bli  ne  dyqan  nje  frullator qe  te  perzieje,coptoje  dhe  kremosi  cdo  ushqim  qe  hedh  brenda, meqense  femija  nuk  ka  dhembe  ne  duhet  tja  coptojme  dhe  ti  bejme  ne  forme  kremi  cdo  lloj  ushqimi. Psh merr  nje  gjysem  banane nje  filxhan  qumesht, dhe 3-4  biskota  nga  ato  per  femij  te  moshes  tuaj  qe  kane  vitamina dhe minerale, pastaj  perzieji duke  i  frulluar  se  bashku. Do  tju  dali  nje  krem  shum  i shijshem qe  femija  mund  ta  pertype  pa  problem. Qumeshti  duhet  te  jete  pak  i ngrohte,  dhe  ti  sherbehet  i  ngrohte, pa  e  djegur gjuhen, ne  fillim  provoje  vet.
Ne  vend  te  qumeshtit  mund  ti  hedhesh  edhe  caj,  une  per  vete  perdor  caj  mali.

Diten  tjeter  merr  nje  gjysem  kokerr  molle,  dhe  vepro  njesoj  si  me  siper,  por  mollen  duhet  qerosh  dmth  tja  heqesh  lekuren,  por  molla  shkon  me  shum  me  caj, dhe  ne  nje  moshe  mbi 7  muaj.

Mund  te  marresh  gjysem  avogado, me  pak  leng  mishi ta  perziesh  me luge  dhe  tja  japesh  pa  e  frulluar,  se  ai  frut  eshte  shum  i bute.

Pra  tani  ne  vend  te qumeshtit dhe  cajit  perdorim lengun  e  mishit,  te  cilin  mund  ta  perziejme me perime  e  zazavate  te cilat  i  kemi  zier  me  pare  me  uje  ose  me  avull.

Psh leng  mishi, nje karot, gjysem kungulleshke  nga  ato  te  voglat,  dhe  pak  patate  te  ziere, i  frullon  mire per  pak  seconda  aq  sa  te  behet  e gjitha  si  krem i  lengshem. Keto  lloj  ushqimesh  duhet  te  jene  gjithmon  pak  te  lengshme  ne  menyre  qe  te  kalojne  shpejt  poshte,  ne  te  kundert  nje  krem  si  puna  e  purese  me  patate  i  qendron  ne  goje  dhe  e kalon  poshte  me  pak  veshtiresi.

Kur  ta  pregatitesh  ushqimin  femijen mbaje  afer  qe  tju  shohe, dhe  shum  shpejt  ai  do  ta  kuptoje  qe  po  gatuan  per  te  sidomos  kur  jane  te  shijshme,  kjo  e  ben  ate  qe  ti  vije  oreksi  dhe  te  filloje secrezionet  ne  goje  dhe stomak  pa  i  dhene  ende  ushqim,  prandaj  dhe  do  ta  haje  i  urritur. Biles  ndodh  qe  te  qaje  se  mezi  pret  qe  te pregatitet dhe te   haje.
Me  receta  te   tilla  grate  e forumit  mund  ta  mbushin  plot  temen  dhe  ska  pse  te  shkoj  tek  mjeku, ajo  per  keto  keshilla  ka  nevoje.

Qumeshtin  e gjirit  mundohu  te  pakten  tja  japesh  deri  ne  1  vjec,  nese  ke  pak  qumesht  duhet  pare  arsyeja,  por  nese  ti kapercen  nje  vaft  me  ushqim te  pregatitur nga  ty,  qumeshti  per vaftin  tjeter  do  jete  i  mjaftueshem. 
Nese  ke  problem  me  sasine e  qumeshtit  ky  eshte  nje  problem  tjeter  dhe  varet nga  disa faktore,  si  ato  emozionale, psikollogjik stress, pune, ushqim etj...

Besoj  se  me keto  pak  keshilla  mund  te  kem  ndihmuar, shendet e jete  te  gjate  femijes.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> ashtu eshte e megjithate ne internet lexon qindra artikuj ku prinderit hedhin ne gjyq kompanite farmaceutike qe i prodhojne keto gjilperat , per shkak se shume femije me raste autizmi i kane lidhur me faktin qe kane ndryshuar sjellje fill pas marrjes se ketyre gjilperave ... but anyways u always hope for the best ...




e di por kur flas me doktoret gjithemone iritohen ose thone "oh mos i beso keto artikuj" me mire te jesh "safe than sorry" ...shkaku i autizem nuk eshte verifikuar qe shkaktohet nga vaksina, zakonisht kan komplikime te tjera...disa e kan ne gene por geni eshte dormant dhe mbase nga vaksina behet active, por shume shume e rralle  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ela pediatri tend nuk ti jep keto te dhena? Se besoj vetem ai qe e ndjek femijen mundet te te thote per ushqimin me saktesisht.
Mos ki  kaq ankth sepse edhe ilacet nuk  bejne mire ne bebe kaq te vogel ,harove ulluthin ne ball per temperaturen ,nuk e di a e vendosin akoma po ne u ritem me uthull e jo me aspirina e paracetamol.
.http://www.pharmacy4u.gr/images/ebla...stant_cool.jpg
pa shikoji keto vihen ne ball  i perdor nje shoqe per bebin e saj edhe nuk i jep ilace edhe temperatura bie direkt

----------

